# c'avevo



## reginof

GabrielH said:


> Io preferirei non dirlo poiché non sempre una massa muscolare è "muscolosa", ossia, tutti hanno la massa muscolare ma non tutti ce l'hanno muscolosa, con grande volume ed ecc. I neonati ce l'hanno pure ma non per questo sono dei "mostri".


Ottimo ragionamento! Non c'avevo pensato, grazie


----------



## bearded

reginof said:


> c'avevo ci avevo


Scusa, non è una pignoleria. Le parole scritte nel tuo modo si leggerebbero 'Kavevo'.


----------



## Olaszinhok

In questo caso, non sono d'accordo. La situazione è molto discussa. Sono un fautore dell'apostrofo, peccato che nell'italiano contemporaneo sia in disuso.

Insomma, è corretto dire ¿c'ho¿, ¿c'hai¿ o no? | Treccani, il portale del sapere


----------



## reginof

Io ho sempre pensato che "c'avevo" potesse essere usato in quanto l'apostrofo fosse utilizzato in funzione di elisione di "ci".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> In questo caso, non sono d'accordo. La situazione è molto discussa. Sono un fautore dell'apostrofo, peccato che nell'italiano contemporaneo sia in disuso.
> 
> Insomma, è corretto dire ¿c'ho¿, ¿c'hai¿ o no? | Treccani, il portale del sapere


Da come la vedo io l'apostrofo va bene (o  almeno è tollerabile) nelle forme colloquiali del verbo avere che indicano possesso: "c'ho, c'hai, c'avevo un gatto". "Ci" segiito dalle forme ausiliari di avere non credo che si possa elidere: "ci avevo pensato"


----------



## reginof

*M*amma mia!! *M*a quante eccezioni ha la nostra bella lingua italiana?!


----------



## bearded

Io sono sempre un difensore dell'ortografia e grammatica tradizionali.  Se la scrittura 'c'avevo' (con pronuncia ciavevo) fosse giusta, cioè c'a si pronunciasse ''cià'', allora anche la locuzione avverbiale ''poc'anzi'' si dovrebbe pronunciare pocianzi, e non credo che questo sia nelle intenzioni  neppure dei più arditi innovatori ortografici.
poc’anzi in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## reginof

Quindi, in definitiva: nella lingua parlata andrebbe bene, ma in quella scritta sarebbe sempre meglio non elidere "ci" e scriverlo per intero, giusto?


----------



## bearded

reginof said:


> nella lingua parlata


Nella lingua parlata gli eventuali apostrofi comunque non si vedono.
C'è chi ammette nella lingua scritta 'familiare' - cioè non classica, non elevata - le scritture c'ho, c'hai... Come avrai capito, io non sono tra questi 'innovatori'.


----------



## reginof

Ok grazie del chiarimento


----------



## Olaszinhok

Al Centro-Nord qualcuno pronuncia cjavévo, cjèlo, insufficjènte?! Non lo sapevo.  Neanche l'italiano è una lingua totalmente fonetica, basti pensare al raddoppiamento fonosintattico o alle vocali o ed e chiuse e aperte, non rappresentate dalla grafia.
Dal mio punto di vista, come suggerisce l'articolo da me riportato in precedenza, nessuna delle due grafie riproduce la pronunzia dell'italiano standard.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Al Centro-Nord qualcuno pronuncia cjavévo, cjèlo, insufficjènte?! Non lo sapevo.


Chi l'ha mai detto?
In Italiano, non esiste un apposito segno (lettera) per il suono  c dolce, come nei cognomi slavi in -ic. Com'è noto, si supplisce - davanti ad a,o,u - aggiungendo una i. Dunque per me non c'è dubbio che si scriva ''ci avevo'' e non c'avevo'... e la pronuncia non è cjavevo. Tu scrivi baciami, e non pronunci 'bacjami'...
Anche l'articolo da te citato dice comunque che la soluzione con la i - seppure non pienamente soddisfacente - è ''meglio'' di altre soluzioni..


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ad ogni modo, nell'italiano contemporaneo _c'ho_ è molto più comune di _ci ho:_ mi sembra un'innovazione interessante e alla lunga vincente.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ....C'è chi ammette nella lingua scritta 'familiare' - cioè non classica, non elevata - le scritture c'ho, c'hai... Come avrai capito, io non sono tra questi 'innovatori'.


Sono pienamente d'accordo. In altre parole, è totalmente inutile ammettere o creare  delle eccezioni nel caso di una regola/abitudine tradizionale e fondamentale (ed altrimenti univoca) dell´italiano solamente perché nel linguaggio parlato _ci ho, ci hai, ci aveveo,_ e simili si pronunciano _cio, ciai,  ciavevo,_ ecc. Sicuramente troveremmo anche altri esempi in cui il linguaggio parlato/pronunciato diverge da quello scritto ...

Anzi, nel caso _c'ho, c'hai, c'ha _e_ c'hanno_ c'è presente anche la lettera "_h"_ che  tipicamente serve per mantenere la pronuncia [k] della lettera "_c_" anche davanti   "_i, e_". Questo, secondo me, rende ancor più problematica la accezione dell'ortografia tipo _c'ho, c'hai,_ _c'ha_, ecc...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Basta leggere  giornali e libri di narrativa contemporanea per trovare _c'ho, c'hai ecc_. Le forme _ci ho, ci hanno_ sono diventate estremamente rare, per fortuna, aggiungo io!  Non scriverei mai ci ho o ci avevo e non l'ho mai fatto. Opinioni inconciliabili in questo caso.


----------



## dragonseven

reginof said:


> Io ho sempre pensato che "c'avevo" potesse essere usato in quanto l'apostrofo fosse utilizzato in funzione di elisione di "ci".


L'elisione di "ci", a fronte di parola non iniziante per “h” o vocale, è ammissibile nell'italiano parlato, tuttavia è preferibile nello scritto adoperare la forma "ci", meglio ancora, "cj".


P.s.: Non sto vaneggiando...


----------



## reginof

dragonseven said:


> L'elisione di "ci", a fronte di parola non iniziante per “h” o vocale, è ammissibile nell'italiano parlato, tuttavia è preferibile nello scritto adoperare la forma "ci", meglio ancora, "cj".
> 
> 
> P.s.: Non sto vaneggiando...


Cj addirittura nello scritto?  Serio? 



Spoiler



mi ricorda CJ di GTA San Andreas lol


----------



## dragonseven

reginof said:


> Cj addirittura nello scritto?  Serio?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> mi ricorda CJ di GTA San Andreas lol


Serio?! 
La "j" nell'alfabeto italiano non esiste, questo è vero, tuttavia è altrettanto vero che idiomi con caratteri estranei al nostro alfabeto nell'italiano sono entrati a far parte del nostro lessico, ciò non vieta e non può vietare di considerare questo morfema come facente parte del nostro idioma quando esso fa sí di porci foneticamente nella corretta direzione nella pronunzia parlata dallo scritto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> La "j" nell'alfabeto italiano non esiste



Non esiste negli ultimi decenni. La J faceva parte dell'alfabeto italiano fino ad almeno la seconda guerra mondiale. Vi sono parole come jella o naja che ancora ammettono la scrittura con la j lunga. Per non parlare di cittadine come Jesi o Jesolo. La ex Jugoslavia era per lo più scritta con la J lunga. Al giorno d'oggi tutti pronunciano la J all'inglese, e quando si fa notare come dovrebbe essere pronunciata  in italiano, rimangono per lo più basiti.
Basti pensare che fino all'inizio del Novecento la j veniva persino impiegata da alcuni scrittori per formare il plurale delle parole terminanti in - io: esercizio - esercizj, ecc.


----------



## reginof

dragonseven said:


> Serio?!
> La "j" nell'alfabeto italiano non esiste, questo è vero, tuttavia è altrettanto vero che idiomi con caratteri non facenti del nostro alfabeto nell'italiano sono entrati a far parte del nostro lessico, ciò non vieta e non può vietare di considerare questo morfema come facente del nostro idioma quando esso fa sí di porci foneticamente nella corretta direzione nella pronunzia parlata dallo scritto.


Capisco, grazie


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> L'elisione di "ci", a fronte di parola non iniziante per “h” o vocale, è ammissibile nell'italiano parlato


Non capisco bene che cosa intendi, Dragon: ''nell'italiano parlato'' le elisioni non si vedono appunto perché non è scritto. Forse intendevi ''nell'italiano scritto familiare..''? (ho già detto che non sarei d'accordo: nessuno ha finora contestato il mio argomento con ''poc'anzi'', che dimostra che c'a non si pronuncia cià).
Quanto a j, introducendo questo segno si produrrebbe una pronuncia semivocalica in cui si avverte il suono i (come quando i napoletani pronunciano 'deficjente'). Io non credo che nella pronuncia di 'ci avevo' si debba avvertire il suono i : credo che la funzione di quella i sia solo di rendere la pronuncia ''dolce'' della c (ingl. ch, ted. sch).



Olaszinhok said:


> Basta leggere  giornali e libri di narrativa contemporanea per trovare _c'ho, c'hai ecc_. Le forme _ci ho, ci hanno_ sono diventate estremamente rare, per fortuna, aggiungo io!  Non scriverei mai ci ho o ci avevo e non l'ho mai fatto. Opinioni inconciliabili in questo caso.


Invece io, quando vedo le  forme _c'ho, ecc._, penso subito ''speriamo che non si diffondano e non vengano insegnate nelle scuole!'', e le aggiungo all'elenco di altri attuali usi scorretti (secondo me) dell'apostrofo, tipo ''pizza d'asporto''... (senza dubbio le nostre ''inconciliabili'' differenze saranno differenze generazionali ).


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Invece io, quando vedo le forme _c'ho, ecc._, penso subito ''speriamo che non si diffondano e non vengano insegnate nelle scuole!'', e le aggiungo all'elenco di altri attuali usi scorretti (secondo me) dell'apostrofo, tipo ''pizza d'asporto''... (senza dubbio le nostre ''inconciliabili'' differenze saranno differenze generazionali



La differenza generazionale può starci, anche se non ho più vent'anni! 
Non vedo però il nesso col tuo esempio:_ pizza d'asporto. _La preposizione da si elide solo nelle seguenti locuzioni fisse: _d’ora in poi, d’ora in avanti, d’altra parte, d’altronde._


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Invece io, quando vedo le forme _c'ho, ecc._, penso subito ''speriamo che non si diffondano e non vengano insegnate nelle scuole!'',


Secondo me dovrai fartene una ragione. "C'ho fame" o "non c'ho soldi" se non sono standard lo diventeranno. Tuttavia vorrei ribadire che tutto questo discorso non riguarda l'espressione che ha dato il via alla discussione: "non c'avevo pensato". In quel caso l'elisione non è proprio possibile nello scritto mentre nel parlato la "i" si può pronunciare o no a seconda dei casi.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Non capisco bene che cosa intendi, Dragon: ''nell'italiano parlato'' le elisioni non si vedono appunto perché non è scritto. Forse intendevi ''nell'italiano scritto familiare..*.*''?


 Ciao Bearded,
intendevo proprio questo:


Pietruzzo said:


> [...] nel parlato la "i" si può pronunciare o no a seconda dei casi.


Oltre a vedersi, l'elisione si sente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bearded,
> intendevo proprio questo:
> 
> Oltre a vedersi, l'elisione si sente.


Non so cosa vuoi dire tu ma io intendevo che  "non ci avevo pensato" si può pronunciare "non tʃavevo" ma anche "non tʃi avevo" per dare maggiore enfasi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Secondo me dovrai fartene una ragione. "C'ho fame" o "non c'ho soldi" se non sono standard lo diventeranno


Vero, ma sono anche la prova che il livello medio della lingua sta calando. In un passato non troppo lontano erano segno di poca cultura. Una cosa del genere in un liceo classico valeva un 2 sul registro.
Oggigiorno, visto come parlano e scrivono molti adolescenti, sono considerati il male minore.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so cosa vuoi dire tu ma io intendevo che...


Uff, ho capito che non mi capisci, non serve ribadirlo in ogni _thread_. Inoltre, non mi riferivo a te, perdonami se ho sfruttato parole “tue” per spiegarmi ad un altro, tuttavia, qualora tu non lo sapessi, quando sono inserite in WRF non sono piú solo “tue”!


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Uff, ho capito che non mi capisci, non serve ribadirlo in ogni _thread_


Magari conviene anche tener conto delle persone che non capiscono come me. A proposito, questa storia del "cj ho" mi sembra che fosse una vecchia battaglia persa in partenza della Crusca. Non sarai un accademico in incognito, per caso...


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Non vedo però il nesso col tuo esempio:_ pizza d'asporto. _La preposizione da si elide solo nelle seguenti locuzioni fisse: _d’ora in poi, d’ora in avanti, d’altra parte, d’altronde._


Appunto: il mio è un elenco degli usi diffusi ma scorretti (per me) dell'apostrofo. Ci aggiungo anche ''c'ho'' (e tanto più ''c'avevo''). Io appartengo decisamente alla ''cultura del liceo classico'' citata da Paul (non parliamo poi di università: credo che anche oggi uno studente non raggiunga il 18 se scrive ''c'ho'' in una prova d'esame).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Perfetto, alla fine siamo giunti al nocciolo della questione: colti contro incolti, tu appartieni alla schiera degli eletti del primo gruppo ed io al secondo.  Vorrei solo rammentarti che vi sono fior di giornalisti e scrittori che con molta probabilità hanno frequentato il Liceo Classico e l'Università e ciononostante scrivono tranquillamente _c'ho_, soprattutto quando vogliono riprodurre un linguaggio corrente e parlato. Per quanto mi concerne, al liceo, per dirla tutta, a me  certi insegnanti  non permettevano né di pronunciarlo, né tanto meno di scriverlo, con la differenza che l'alternativa non era certo la grafia _ci ho_ ma il più innocuo _ho_, ritenendo che _c'ho _fosse troppo popolaresco o vagamente dialettale. Sbagliavano, ovvio!


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> Ad ogni modo, nell'italiano contemporaneo _c'ho_ è molto più comune di _ci ho:_ mi sembra un'innovazione interessante e alla lunga vincente.


La mia opinione l'ho già espressa nel post # 14, cioè è inutile ammettere/creare delle eccezioni. Comunque, per il caso se nel futuro emergesse una vera necessità di poter rendere la esatta pronuncia anche nella forma scritta, avrei una proposta. Non bisogna neanche introdurre la lettera "j" (il che non corrisponderebbe al suo uso tradizionale), anzi, non bisogna cambiar niente.

Basterà aggiungere una nuova regola a quelle esistenti sulla pronuncia italiana: _La lettera "c" seguita da un apostrofo va pronunciata [tʃ]_.  La "nuova regola" potrebbe comprendere anche la lettera "g" e il digramma "sc". In tal caso tramite di _c', sc', g' _potremmo anche trascrivere/rendere in italiano le parole straniere in cui il corrispondente fonema "dolce"  si trova alla fine della parola o davanti ad una consonante *.

* Per esempio, _Vladimi Iljic' _invece di _Vladimir Ilyich_ (usando ad hoc la trascrizione inglese)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> scrivono tranquillamente _c'ho_, soprattutto quando vogliono riprodurre un linguaggio corrente e parlato


Perfetto: usano scientemente "c'ho" per caratterizzare un registro basso, ovvero ammettono implicitamente l'origine del termine.
Anche Umberto Eco avrebbe potuto scrivere "c'ho" a tale scopo.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> colti contro incolti, tu appartieni alla schiera degli eletti


Caro O laszinhok, la tua polemica mi sembra francamente fuori luogo.  Se leggerai più attentamente il mio messaggio, vedrai che io ho scritto che appartengo alla _cultura citata da Paul_, cioè la cultura che vigeva tempo fa.  In sostanza mi davo del vecchio, e non si può pretendere che dopo una vita passata con certe abitudini linguistiche uno trovi giuste improvvisamente le nozioni opposte.  Se ti è sembrato che il mio messaggio avesse un tono presuntuoso o saccente, me ne dispiaccio.  Direi di chiudere qui la questione - se sei d'accordo - anche perché le regole del forum (mi pare) non ammettono le polemiche. Da parte mia, amici come prima - e tieniti pure le tue 'nuove' convinzioni.


----------



## reginof

bearded said:


> Appunto: il mio è un elenco degli usi diffusi ma scorretti (per me) dell'apostrofo. Ci aggiungo anche ''c'ho'' (e tanto più ''c'avevo''). Io appartengo decisamente alla ''cultura del liceo classico'' citata da Paul (non parliamo poi di università: *credo che anche oggi uno studente non raggiunga il 18 se scrive ''c'ho'' in una prova d'esame*).


Credi male... Ahimè conosco studenti universitari che nonostante facciano errori in continuazione nel parlato (di grammatica di base, che bisognerebbe già aver acquisito in toto dalle medie) arrivano tranquillamente alla laurea..

(scusate per l'OT ma ci tenevo a dirlo)

ah e p.s., tanto per dire la mia sull'argomento: in una verifica o prova d'esame io non mi permetterei mai, grazie a un po' di buon senso, di scrivere "c'ho", ma in messaggi tra amici o forum come questo non vedo perché non dovremmo "sdoganarlo", visto che nella pronuncia non diciamo mai "ci ho".


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> visto che nella pronuncia non diciamo mai "ci ho".


Ne sei proprio sicuro?


----------



## reginof

lorenzos said:


> Ne sei proprio sicuro?


"ci ho fatto l'abitudine" in effetti, sarebbe un esempio lampante


----------



## Andy83

Buonasera ragazzi. Qualche mese fa ho letto in merito al “ci” e verbo avere in un articolo dell’Accademia della Cusca, dove per un italiano elevato si usa scrivere: c(i) ho etc.; quindi, con la lettera “i “tra le parentesi. Viene riconosciuta come corretta anche la forma cj ho, etc.
Ma perché usare il “ci”? Ad esempio, perché scrivere: ci ho ragione, al posto di ho ragione? Il pronome “ci” viene adoperato per dare più enfasi?


----------



## lorenzos

reginof said:


> "ci ho fatto l'abitudine" in effetti, sarebbe un esempio lampante


Non dappertutto si pronuncia ciò.


----------



## bearded

Andy83 said:


> Il pronome “ci” viene adoperato per dare più enfasi?


In certi casi sì, e se ne può fare a meno come nel tuo esempio.  In altri no (ad es. ''ci ho pensato'' = ho pensato a ciò: se togli 'ci', cambia tutto il senso).
Piuttosto io mi chiedo: se ''ci ho/ci avevo'' ecc. hanno funzionato bene per secoli, qual è adesso l'esigenza di cambiare?



reginof said:


> in .... forum come questo non vedo perché non dovremmo "sdoganarlo"


La ragione è che un forum come questo viene letto anche da molti stranieri che studiano l'Italiano (oltreché magari anche da giovani studenti italiani...incerti circa lo standard).  Questo forum per loro è una fonte di apprendimento.  Quale lingua (scritta) vogliamo che imparino queste persone? Quella con '' c'avevo '' ?


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> La ragione è che un forum come questo viene letto anche da molti stranieri che studiano l'Italiano (oltreché magari anche da giovani studenti italiani...incerti circa lo standard). Questo forum per loro è una fonte di apprendimento. Quale lingua (scritta) vogliamo che imparino queste persone? Quella con '' c'avevo '' ?


Credo che dovremmo informarli che diversi contesti richiedono diverse forme. In un messaggio sulla chat (è forma scritta pure quella) "ci hai proprio ragione" provocherebbe commenti ironici (meglio "c'hai ragione'). In contesti meno informali semplicemente non si usa il "ci": "hai/ha ragione" è la forma corretta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Credo che dovremmo informarli che diversi contesti richiedono diverse forme. In un messaggio sulla chat (è forma scritta pure quella) "ci hai proprio ragione" provocherebbe commenti ironici (meglio "c'hai ragione'). In contesti meno informali semplicemente non si usa il "ci": "hai/ha ragione" è la forma corretta



Questo è anche il mio pensiero.
Bearded, amici come prima, ovvio.


----------



## Andy83

bearded said:


> Piuttosto io mi chiedo: se ''ci ho/ci avevo'' ecc. hanno funzionato bene per secoli, qual è adesso l'esigenza di cambiare?


Non vi alcuna esigenza, ma se può essere evitato, come vedo in alcune frasi, credo che sia meglio farne a meno. Poi in merito alla scrittura ognuno può orientarsi come meglio crede: scritto informale, formale o più ricercato... come ha evidenziato anche l’accademia della Crusca.


----------



## reginof

lorenzos said:


> Non dappertutto si pronuncia ciò.


No ma infatti, davo ragione a te. A me verrebbe più spontaneo dire "ci ho fatto l'abitudine" che "c'ho fatto l'abitudine", in qualsiasi contesto


----------



## dragonseven

Segnalo a chi fosse interessato sull'argomento un paio di collegamenti:

Ho vs. C'ho

Ancora sull'uso del ci attualizzante con il verbo avere | Accademia della Crusca




Pietruzzo said:


> Magari conviene anche tener conto delle persone che non capiscono come me.


 Giusto!  Puoi star certo che è una delle mie principali attenzioni.


Pietruzzo said:


> A proposito, questa storia del "cj ho" mi sembra che fosse una vecchia battaglia persa in partenza della Crusca. Non sarai un accademico in incognito, per caso...


 Per quanto mi riguarda, sei libero di pensare come meglio credi, anche sul sottoscritto.


----------



## Pdstelle

Ho vs. C'ho

Tali espressioni non andrebbero scritte mai  se non per riportare un dialogo, secondo me.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Pdstelle said:


> Ho vs. C'ho
> 
> Tali espressioni non andrebbero scritte mai  se non per riportare un dialogo, secondo me.


Si stava appunto discutendo di *come* riportarle


----------



## Pdstelle

Pietruzzo said:


> Si stava appunto discutendo di *come* riportarle



Già...un bel dilemma!


----------



## lorenzos

Di-lemma (dal greco antico δί-λημμα "proposizione doppia")?


----------



## francisgranada

Se va bene _c'avevo_ allora potrebbe andar bene anche p.e. _c'andavo, c'uccidevano, c'odieremmo_...

Ecco la mia conclusione personale:
- Nell'italiano standard, non esiste nessuna regola che appoggi la scrittura _c'ho, c'avevo, ecc..._
- La pronunia della "i" del pronome _ci_, in pratica varia (anche) indipendentemente dalla forma scritta. Cioè, comunque viene scritta, si pronucia o non pronuncia (o "parzialmente" viene pronunciata).
- Nella comunicazione privata (via sms o comunque), qualsiasi ortografia va bene finché i partecipanti si capiscono tra di loro ....
 - Il futuro non lo conosciamo. Quindi è possibile che la grafia _c'ho, c'avevo ecc._, "un bel giorno" farà parte dell'italiano standard, ma in tal caso supporrei piuttosto una regola sistematica (qualcosa nel senso del mio post #31) ...


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Si stava appunto discutendo di *come* riportarle





francisgranada said:


> - Nell'italiano standard, non esiste nessuna regola che appoggi la scrittura _c'ho, c'avevo, ecc..._


Infatti. In compenso ci sono quelle che non l'appoggiano, o meglio, quelle che affermano che è errata: 
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia


> - Il futuro non lo conosciamo. Quindi è possibile che la grafia _c'ho, c'avevo ecc._, "un bel giorno" farà parte dell'italiano standard, ma in tal caso supporrei piuttosto una regola sistematica (qualcosa nel senso del mio post #31) ...


Personalmente, lo ritengo molto, molto improbabile.


----------



## Pdstelle

dragonseven said:


> Infatti. In compenso ci sono quelle che non l'appoggiano, o meglio, quelle che affermano che è errata:
> Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
> Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
> 
> Personalmente, lo ritengo molto, molto improbabile.


Dubbio risolto. Grazie, Dragonseven!


----------



## dragonseven

Pdstelle said:


> Dubbio risolto. Grazie, Dragonseven!


Prego! 




Pietruzzo said:


> [...] "non ci avevo pensato" si può pronunciare "non tʃavevo" ma anche "non tʃi avevo" per dare maggiore enfasi*.*


Vero, però la differenza è che in quest'ultimo caso la "i" è una vocale, mentre in quello precedente è un segno diacritico (che, nello scritto, andrebbe rispettato). Comunque sia, nello scritto "ci" non si può elidere se non segue una _e_ o ancora una _i._


----------

